# Bayonet UV Bulb



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get UV Bulbs in a Bayonet fit???

Thank you


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Never seen any but you can get bayonet to ES adapters.

Like this: New Bayonet Cap BC B22 To Edison Screw ES E27 Adaptor | eBay


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

I know that, but a few people I know say they have got bayonet ones!!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You need to ask them what brand they have, I just did a search and couldn't find any.

Actually Arcadia do bayonet ones but they're for birds, I'm guessing you want one for reptiles.


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I can find the Bird ones, but no reptile ones!!!!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Bayonet is being internationally phased out in favour of E27. Not our choice it's a euro thing. The bird lamps are now all gone and we can't make any more in the bayonet fitting. 

So no one will be able to help I'm afraid.

But as rightly said you can easily get an adapter.

John


----------

